# Noob from Scotland



## rodc (Jun 12, 2009)

Oops - I missed this & have already posted. Thanks for all the advice and encoragement I've already had, you're a good bunch.

I've done BBQ Grilling since I was a little kid in Bermuda (moved to Scotland when I was 10 - there's a sudden change of weather for you!). 

Over there we'd BBQ Grill 2-3 times a week - more in summer. Over here it's when we get the weather & it's at a weekend (not often). While looking to buy a new BBQ after a bad incident with a gas one (charcoal/wood ONLY for yours truly from now on), I stumbled on some Youtube videos by the BBQ Pit Boyz & fell in love with the idea of long slow smoking instead of searing the sh*t out of everything.

So I've been looking for a smoker & have found one - a Landmann Tennesee offset - which is probably a bit small for lots of you guys - but it fits in my budget & will let me get started and hopefully further up the learning curve.

Troubles I'll have are getting the Scots expressions for the cuts of meat you guys use, but I know a butcher and we'll get there, also getting some of the stuff you use (ingredients & hardware) can be a bit more tricky over here - but I'll find a way. By the way, no doubt I'll use some scots expressions that confuse people as well - just ask & I'll explain.

Things I'm most looking forward to smoking: RIBS, a beef roast, beerbutt chicken & when I can get hold of the right cuts - pulled pork & brisket. My folks live in the country so rabbit, pheasant, duck & venison could appear on the menu too.

No doubt my folks'll insist on some hot smoked salmon & trout, they live near a good salmon river, but a fishing license is expensive so it'll be a midnight trip to do some guddling (also known as tickling) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 - just need to avoid the ballies, gamekeepers & the police 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Once I've got my confidence up I might have to try some more traditional scots foods on the smoker - I've a feeling smoked haggis, black pudding & possibly even stovies will be popular with the friends & familly.

Away from cooking I'm a football fanatic (and I mean real football that you all call soccer 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 - think I'll need the tinhat on for that comment 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





), being a Glasgow Celtic season ticket holder for over 20 years, I also play a bit of poker, one of my poker mates just won a bracelet at the WSOP last night - shame I've his passion for the game without his skills 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .

Thanks again for the warm welcome I've already received!!

Rod


----------



## irishteabear (Jun 12, 2009)

Welcome to SMF, Rod.  Nice to officially meet you.


----------



## meatball (Jun 12, 2009)

Welcome Rod, it sounds like you'll bring an interesting array of dishes to the SMF! Definitely want to see some Q view from Scotland!


----------



## smokin_tarheel (Jun 12, 2009)

Welcome Rod to SMF. Hope you enjoy yourself here and have many happy smokes. Your expression sound just like we do here in North Caralina. I understood everything you said.


----------



## jdt (Jun 12, 2009)

welcome, print these and take them to your butcher to help sort the termonology

http://hubpages.com/hub/Diagram-of-H...her-a-Beef-Cow


http://swineomitebbq.com/2008/06/butchers-guide/


http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/me..._cut_chart.pdf


----------



## rodc (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks JDT - that'll do nicely. I'm pretty sure there's another word for a Boston Butt over here - but wee Talker (the butcher) will be able to find me some I'm sure.


----------



## DanMcG (Jun 12, 2009)

Welcome to SMF Rod, you're going to love it here. You might want to check out this place for your ingredients & hardware...it's sort of local for you :)
http://www.sausagemaking.org/

Good luck with your quest.


----------



## old poi dog (Jun 12, 2009)

Aloha Rod,  Welcome to the Forum.  I hope it won't be long before  you can start posting views of your Smokes.   I'm looking forward to them.


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks for the great introduction, and welcome to the SMF. You'll find plenty of great advise from our friendly members. Looking forward to your next smoke & Q.


----------



## jdt (Jun 12, 2009)

the boston butt falls into the shoulder category, the second link has a little pig breakdown that labels the butt as the front upper shoulder, the blade roast is what they are sometimes called here. Glad to help


----------



## isutroutbum (Jun 12, 2009)

Welcome aboard! Lots of nice people on here w/unbelievable knowledge. 

I'd love to see some rabbit and haggis (I LOVE the stuff)! In fact, once you get good at it all, you can throw a big 'ol bbq party for your friends and family for Hogmanay!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Best,
Trout


----------



## fire it up (Jun 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Rod.
I love that we can all get together and discuss BBQ.
It's a world wide passion.


----------



## hounsy (Jun 14, 2009)

lang may yer smoker reek!


----------



## rodc (Jun 14, 2009)

Aye, cheers fur that mucker, hopefully it'll be gaun like a guid yin afore ower lang. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Whaur ye fae onyway?


----------



## shooterrick (Jun 14, 2009)

Welcome to SMF!  When ya do the rabbit let us see some pics with the description.  Looking forward to your twist on things.


----------



## hounsy (Jun 14, 2009)

Had to read it twice to put it all together.

I'm Canadian, but my mother and her family are from Aberdeen.


----------



## desertlites (Jun 14, 2009)

welcome to SMF Rod-I think I will pass on the haggis ty


----------



## rodc (Jun 14, 2009)

Ah well, Doric (Aberdonian) is a totally different language so I can't blame you. I don't understand Aberdonian when they speak broad


----------



## div (Jun 14, 2009)

Hey buddy welcome x2   how long have ya been over in good old scotland ?   BRILLIANT !!!    

by the way a nice recipie for Scottish Meat Pies would be great..growing up a buddy of mines family was from scotland and those meat pies were delectable...


----------



## rodc (Jun 15, 2009)

What kind of pies? 

These (Scotch Pie - made with Mutton)?







Traditional Steak Pie for Ne'erday?







Another kind (there are a few)?



If I don't have a recipe I can guarantee my Mum will.


----------



## curious aardvark (Jun 15, 2009)

lol welcome rod - good luck with the poaching, though not necessarily a good idea to announce this kind of thing on the internet lol You never know who's reading ;-)

A good site to buy a lot of the kit from in the uk is:
http://www.sausagemaking.org/
It's where I get my cure salt from and they have a decent selection of other stuff as well (and before anyone asks - I've never used commercial sausage seasonings or flavourings so have no idea what they are like :-)

Anyway good luck with your smoking and feel free to pm me if you've got any uk centric questions :-) 
Over the last year I've worked up quite a good american to english lexicon of bbqing and smoking terms ;-)

My favourite meat based misleading term to date is: 
country style ribs. 
These are pork shoulder steaks - not a rib and available in most british supermarkets - it's what i make most of my sausage out of these days :-) 

Anyway good luck and look forward to your first smoked haggis :-)


----------



## thepiro (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome Rod, I see we have a few things in common. I live in Edinburgh & Wigtownshire; one of my forefathers was involved in the setting up of the Celtic and I hang about Loch Lomand most weekends.

I got my hands on an offset smoker about 6 weeks ago, MaKro were selling them for £50. Not many smokers sold on our side of the pond and I suspect that if thay look the same, they come of the same assembly line.

I spotted ribs in one of the supermarkets last week; it was ether ASDA or Morrison’s, the cuts are around and not totally impossible to find. Wood chips can be a problem but ASDA occasionally has some in, we also have a large Dobbies Garden Centre in Edinburgh which stocks chips. 

Good luck with the smoker.


----------



## rodc (Jun 16, 2009)

Cheers Piro, I'll need to get a trip out to Makro in Glasgow to see if they still have the smoker (once I track down a Makro card). Waiting for payday to order the smoker I'd picked out - but if I can nick to Makro and buy it instead of waiting for an internet order that'd suit me.

Re woodchips, my folks live in Dumfriesshire (Sanquhar) and I've got my old man on the lookout for supplies of smoking wood, with any luck I'll not be needing to buy bags of chips very often.


----------



## rodc (Jul 15, 2009)

Found a handy US/UK cooking translator - could come in handy....

http://www.bbbqs.com/Hints%20&%20Tip...ranslator.html


----------



## billbo (Jul 15, 2009)

Welcome Rod!


----------



## rickw (Jul 16, 2009)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 16, 2009)

A belated welcome to the forum from me Rod! Glad to have you aboard. :)


----------

